# noni juice



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

i posted this on the ibs forum, but no one really knew about it. has anyone tried noni juice? a friend of mine had symptoms of chron's/colitis, but he "doesn't believe in those diseases" so he searched for alternative therapies. he hasn't had an attack since he's been on the noni juice. now, i don't have D i have C, but it's supposed to work for that too.just wondering if anyone else has tried it. i haven't noticed a huge difference yet.karen


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Never heard of it -- what is it?


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

noni juice is a juice made from noni fruit found in hawaii. it is an internal cleanser. it's active component is xeronine, and so it also stimulates the body to produce xeronine, which activates enzymes so that they function properly. this is supposed to energize and regulate the body. http://www.tahitian-juice.com/disclaimer.htm karen


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

I tried Noni juice, but it tasted awful & didnt do anything for me. I even bought the morinda plant from Queensland but it died even in a hot house. For me XANGO is the complete answer. Its the juice from the MANGOSTEEN FRUIT,& is absolutely delicious. It is full of Xanthones which have reduced the inflamation in my gut & allowed it to heal. Results:-normal stools, far less spasms & bloating, great sleep, thyroid back to normal so no more panic attacks, palpatations etc. & anxiety has gone.Xango------------ get into it!!


----------



## 14606 (Apr 13, 2005)

gonowoften, i currently get panic attacks as well as symptoms that are similar to ibs. I have not been diagnosed yet b/c my GI appt. is this month. can you please tell me what else do you use to help with ibs and panic attacks


----------

